# prepping a ceiling for re-texture



## markdiyguy (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi all, I just scraped old popcorn off a ceiling. I'm ready to prime the ceiling before applying a stomped texture. I'm getting mixed advice over what primer to use. One guy said water based...another said that since there is some residue left on the ceiling from the old popcorn, I need an oil based primer to soak into the drywall and seal it because the water based primer might separate from the old joint compound...any thoughts?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Please post your question over at www.DIYChatroom.com. This site is for pros only.

Thanks


----------

